# Rich timbre does win?



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

I wonder in ask for this question. Many years I have great sympathy for classical music.But more of them, if it is done playing for piano, it is like for my taste. So,well, and in this way went years, and accidentally I have heard familiar rhythm modern music. My question is this: how and can I mixed it, or in other words, do I need to be only in one style? Do I have to choose one of them?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sometimes one can benefit by eating a variety of fruits and vegetables to get all the nutrition one needs and satisfy the soul as well as the body. For some people, like food, what they are drawn to in music is based upon an instinct and not logic. Unless one unfortunately slips on a banana peel, there can be a lifetime of sublime discoveries and the world is your oyster.


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Of course for the benefit of body and mind, needs a variety food.Yes, in main actions that produce some people based in instinct, and less in logic.But in the whole the denying influence instinct to man nature is merely impossible.However I don't deny that the aspiration to just logic which many bigger and sublime.


----------

